# English Speaking Churches in Queretaro



## sanantonio (Aug 10, 2009)

Am looking for non-denominational church in Queretaro/Jurica area. If anyone knows of any I would appreciate information. 

Thanks


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

I have never heard of an English speaking church in Querétaro/Juricilla but I may be wrong. Oddly enough there is a Korean one due to all of the Koreans in town for Samsung.


----------

